# Rat chases away (ex?)boyfriend.



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

So... I haven't been active on here lately because I met a guy, and it was pretty serious, so he moved in.
This morning I get woken up by him SCREAMING, "GET OUT HERE". Apparently, one of the rats got out. He has hated the rats from the get go, but he liked one a little.
So, the rat is out, I'm not around, he tries to catch it. Which I told him not to do. He's a stranger to these rats, and he refuses to be out while they're out, so they don't trust him.
Anyway... He got bit pretty bad three times. I immediately run to the rats because they're probably more freaked out than him, and I wanted to make sure none of the rats were hurt. Well, apparently this pissed him off. He packed up all his stuff and left because of my "disease ridden" pets. This is after he threatens to cut the rat open and kill it.

I told him in the beginning that nothing comes before my animals. So he left. This whole situation is very weird, and I don't even know where this fits, but I'm going to put it here.

The rats are okay. I don't know which one bit him, but I had my hand in the cage petting all of them, and they were all bruxing. I have told him repeatedly that if you just shake food, they all go to their cage. But he decided to chase around a terrified animal. It's pretty obvious the animals is going to feel the need to defend itself.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations to your rat. Always a good judge of people's character.Your rattie seems to have nailed this guy's character perfectly


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

sorry to say if he would threaten your pets like that he didnt need to be around sounds like you got out of a bad situation before he got too bad im glad your babies are all fine and bruxing


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

He told me that if I get rid of the rat he'll come back. Looks like it is an ex-boyfriend now. He keeps saying that someone else is going to get hurt. But no one else would chase a rat around a room when I have told them to just let me deal with the rats. It was actually my heart rat that bit him. I take that rat everywhere with me. That rat has nestled in little girls' hair and slept for three hours. He is amazingly trained. I know he would never bite the way he did unprovoked. I stuck my hand right in there not even 2 minutes after it happened and he licked me. He bit because he felt he had to, and that's not the rat's fault.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah good thing he's gone. Seems like you dodged a bullet there. I can only imagine what he did to your rat that it felt the need to bite him not once but three times.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh goodness...I'm sorry you had to go through that, but I'm very happy he's out of you and your rats' lives. It's only a matter of time before something "accidentally" happens with a person like that. I had an ex who "accidentally" lost my cat that he hated -_- We're better off without those people.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah you obviously don't need someone like that in your life. I can't believe he threatened to kill your rats! Hopefully you can find a guy who's a rat lover too


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

He had to get stitches and apparently it's infected (don't know how it would happen that fast...). But the rat was scared. It wasn't a violent thing. I'm not giving the rat up, so that's that basically!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Since he hates the rats so much he will probably play up his injuries all he can. The bite wasn't unprovoked, and you even told your ex not to chase him. It's his own fault and he can't complain about suffering the consequences of his own cruelty and stupidity


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

If someone threatens my pet, they better prepare to tuck tail and run. This is not acceptable behavior from an adult (Or child for that matter). If you harass an animal by chasing it or doing something else that is clearly agitating it, it has (In my opinion) the right to defend itself. I would say ditch him, and find someone more deserving of you and your fur-babies. Also, if the bite got infected THAT quickly, then he must have poured dirt in it or something. In my experience, you have to be very careless with a wound for it to get infected. Especially from a pet.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

The ex is likely just exaggerating with the infection. If he had to get stitches then they may have given him antibiotics just in case and now he's just rolling with it.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Tell this guy to man up! Men don't cry from bites. It's tough to choose between a pet and a partner. However, as had been said above, adults don't behave like that. AND if one can be cruel to helpless animals, he may be a small step away from cruelty to humans.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I would not be surprised if he is outright lying to play the sympathy card with you. I am sorry to say it but any man (or woman) that says they would cut open a pet in anger is a scumbag in the making. It was a bad situation waiting to happen. Would not have been long before he told you he 'accidentally' let them go outside and lost them or something similar and that would have been horrifying and heartbreaking. There are plenty of guys who love animals or in the very least respect YOU enough to have a decent relationship with your animals. Good riddance, please do not take that guy back even if he pleads.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can we just take a moment and appreciate the insanity of the statement "cut open the rat". Not kill. Not murder. Cut open. Gut. That's sick and twisted. Run far run fast and don't look back.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like you and your ratties had a lucky escape. This guy sounds like serious bad news - your rat did you a huge favour by showing you your boyfriends true colours.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

Good riddence to him! Anyone that will threaten an innocent animal isn't a good person to be a loving SO, spouse or one day parent. Just be careful and don't meet him alone to talk about anything.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

just to think what happened if you got married and had kids and he turned out like that to you or them? better he is gone fine someone worth your time


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Awful  Glad your babies are ok and that he's gone. Some people seriously just have no common sense, who just blindly grabs at an obviously frightened animal and then takes THREE bites before they back off? Plus he sounds crazy on top of that! What a horrible thing to even think about doing to an animal, cutting them open...


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

He's probably full of it about the stitches and infection. He sounds like the type that would say anything to control you. Your rats have good common sense-run away from crazy man. Take their queue.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Im with Dustyrat on this. My rats tend to be good judge of character. My roommates friend (who i hate) came over once and wanted to pet my rats. I said ok as they are all friendly but I pulled out Kaboose as I hand raised him and he was the most familiar with humans. She petted his head and back and he turned to sink his teeth into her. I of course apologized and asked if she had eaten recently or had handled food/candy. She said no. I said well you might have hit a sore or something as the boys were wrestling not too long ago. She was fine but I am glad Kaboose doesnt like her either. She is beyond rude and the roommates excuse is she didnt interact with kids as a child she got all her parenting from tv. She is quite large but will call other people half her size fat. She is addicted to video games and anime, cant hardly walk, wants everyone to feed her but it has to be pizza. Just grrr...sorry off topic I just dont like her and it tends to make me ramble a bit...


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Regardless as to whether or not he is lying about having an infection, his behavior is extremely disturbing. He sounds controlling and potentially abusive to you


----------

